# Winner Head boat at Carolina Beach



## twdaisylady (May 30, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has any information on the Winner head boat that goes out of Carolina Beach, Thanks


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to fish the Winner boats exclusively.... All the way back to the Carl Winner Queen in the early 70's My parents started fishing with them in the early 60's. My last trip with them was 5 years ago, but they were still good people. If Skippy or one of his boys is running the show, you'll be treated right.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

They are all that is left of the head boats down there. They are pretty popular still though.


----------



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

Whats the cost per person on the Winner?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Man I couldnt tell you..*

Its been so long ago that I was on that heep, I mean, Boat.....


Its probably 60 bones or more nowawadays.


----------



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

just did a google on the Winner. 100 to 150smackaroos per person. Believe I'll spend my money on bait & beer and fish the Fort.


----------



## twdaisylady (May 30, 2005)

Yes its $100.00 for a 10 hour trip,so I guess nobody has any thing good to say about it huh..lol


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

I know its a bit of a drive, but my suggestion is the super voyager fleet out of calabash. They do a twelve hour gulf stream trip for 85.00 (90 with a 5 dollar off coupon). I always bring home lots of fish. Beeliners, grunts, snapper, grouper, dolphin. Plus ajs and maybe mackeral. A few suggestions, I always bring my own gear, they have decent stuff and good guides, but they cater to the masses and if you know what your doing, you have a better chance than most at catching a lot, not just some fish. They have squid, but bring some cigar minnows, and or ballyhoo. They have the lead, but I bring, 8/o circles for grouper and other biggies. I also like to tie dropper rigs with a variety of hook and line sizes. 30-100# leader and 2/0 t0 8/0 hooks, circle and j. They tie with a standard 6/0 J and hundred lb leader, so if you do hook a good fish it stays on, but it cuts down on more beeliners and triggers. Just take a selection of pre tied tackle, a good boat rod and reel, water, food and beer, get there reel early and get a spot as far in the stern as possible. Get to know the head guide Brandon, he will tell you when to switch to grouper rigs and when to fish smaller rigs. Don't forget to tip those guys. Best luck. www.supervoyagerdeepseafishing.com

TD


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

For $100.00 a six-pack 1/2 day would be more fun and more fish....they always need one or 2 more guys...


----------



## twdaisylady (May 30, 2005)

Thank you SO much for the info on the boat. Calabash is probaly closer for me then Carolina Beach anyway.I have my own rods and reels and I'm going to bring a few live pin fish to for bait. Thanks again :fishing:


----------



## mikeysgirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
My dad was a 10 year old kid back when the Carl Winner Queen was first commissioned and was very fond of "Skip". He has been dreaming of the day when he could get in contact with someone that was working on that boat back then. He also knew Carl Winner himself. If you know how to get in contact with anyone that was on that boat back then, please let me know. I would love to find someone that my dad knew back then that he could get back in contact with......that would be amazing!!! Thanks.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone else been on the 12 hour Voyager trip out of Calabash lately?


----------

